# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Best Bad Boy

## Rach33

Who do you reckon is baddest of the bad

----------


## Chris_2k11

Marlon!   :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

I forgot about him and of course Sam Dingle

----------


## Chris_2k11

And Ashley! So bad!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhhh and Paddy after all he did sleep with Viv says it all really

----------


## Chris_2k11

And Jarvis, he's a bad un'!   :Lol:

----------


## chance

cain

----------


## Treacle

Steph Stokes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Steph Stokes


Steph Stokes is a boy?!   :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

> Steph Stokes is a boy?!


Yes  :Cool:

----------


## Treacle

> cain


...is a one trick pony  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yes


Well he had me fooled! lol

----------


## Treacle

> Well he had me fooled! lol


Lmao she is like a man!

----------


## Luna

Has to be Cain

----------


## Bad Wolf

matt king, sneakier than cain i think and he uses cain to do his dirty work

----------


## Luna

Yeah well i suppose your right never thought of it like that

----------


## Treacle

Matt is just a slimeball I can't stand all of the Kings but he has got to be the worst.

----------


## Petal

Definately Cain... the rest just don't compare

----------


## Rach33

> Steph Stokes is a boy?!


Well it certainly explains alot

----------


## Treacle

> Well it certainly explains alot


Lmao agreed  :Smile:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think matthew is the best bad boy

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cain

----------


## samantha nixon

i think matthew followed by cain

----------


## lildevil

i like Matt, i can't stand Cain.

----------


## kayla05

It's got to be Cain!

----------


## luna_lovegood

Cain is the best bad boy! Robert is a whiney wannabe!

----------


## kirsty_g

cain dingle

----------


## feelingyellow

matthew - sly but sexy   :Smile:

----------


## kayla05

think matt is a bad boy aswell, and yes i have to agree he is sexy!

----------

